# sanzon iwagumi



## JadeIceGreen (May 20, 2009)

I love your last shot.
I feel that your last shot should be how the front of your tank looks like.
The main rock really stands out and the way your substrate slopes with a corner filled with white sand works well.


----------



## Strick (Apr 6, 2009)

Very nice. Are those white clouds in with the neons?


----------



## samclowsley (Jun 16, 2009)

thanks guys i quite like the side view to. i mainly see it from the front right corner so i see a bit of both 

and it is a white cloud yes hes just a lonely one but i have had it for about 3-4 years now


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Is that Shou stone? it looks like it from what I can see. 

Be careful with the two support stones - they look like they'll get overshadowed by plants pretty quick. Nothing some good trimming regimes won't keep at bay though.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

nice layout! i agree with JadeIceGreen. i love the last shot you took!


----------



## samclowsley (Jun 16, 2009)

the stone is call dragon stome round here but it has many different names.

ill keep the hc as low as possible but the shrimp keep digging it up :icon_conf


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

Whats growing on the rocks?


----------



## samclowsley (Jun 16, 2009)

thats a little bit of tiawan moss from the last scape thats also why the main stone looks a bit older


----------

